# ID Confirmation, is this Wendtii Brown ?



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Is this Wendtii Brown ? Its growing in a tub full submerged, flouro lights and usual ferts co2 etc.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

It looks a lot like a wendt. Crypts are so hard to ID, they all look alike!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, that wendtii is brown. 

Just kidding! It looks like a wendtii, and it may well be the variety commonly referred to as brown wendtii. However, there are a number of wendtii varieties that get mostly brown in good light.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Yes, that wendtii is brown.
> 
> Just kidding! It looks like a wendtii, and it may well be the variety commonly referred to as brown wendtii. However, there are a number of wendtii varieties that get mostly brown in good light.


... like my green  

it is a nice looking plant though


----------

